# 1979 F-150



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a 1979 F-150, 2WD, auto, with a 360 V-8 that was rebuilt then parked. It has a flatbed my grandpaw built years ago. I also have 3 99% complete parts trucks. The cab is in bad shape, so I'm just going to get my best cab and put it on that one. I'm going to make new front & rear bumpers. I'm also thinking a pair of work lights on the roll bar, and 2 or 4 on the front bumper, cab lights, new LED tails, new seat, & new paint.
This is the bed. 
















The tool box is the best part. 
















So what do yall think? More pics coming soon.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it was planted there about 10 years ago


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Your not far off. My grandpaw died in '98.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

That cab looks shot, hope one of the others is better. Looks like you got your work cut out for you!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

One has a few small holes in the floor and needs two doors and a hood, but the hood on the white one is perfect, no rust at all.
This is my good cab.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas on colors?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

white (shows the least, dirt or dents), although you should prolly have more completion pics before asking color suggestions. You are a long way from thinking bout paint


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

well its gonna be a project but the good part is that you have alot of the parts you will need to build it


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i hope u have alot of time on ur hands cuz ur gona b elbow deep for awhile on this project but i encourage people to do things like this. its the only way to learn. good luck man and stick at it. oh btw i love all black trucks but they are a pain to keep clean


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow that cab is rusty! Never seen them rust out where the drip rail is. That will be a sweet project since you will have it stripped to the frame and hopefully you will be repainting the frame since you will already be there. Removing the cab is not hard at all. Not much wiring to those trucks compared to newer trucks. My 77 F250 is pretty rusty, mainly cab corners and floor boards but I still drive it. Check out LMC truck for other parts you need. They have EVERYTHING in stock. Keep us posted on your build and plenty of pics. Those old Fords are awesome trucks.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm 17 and really don't have anything better to do. I hope to have it done by Mardi-Gras.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

this is what all kids ur age should be doing. make it happen and u will appreciate it much more


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

And some of the parts I will use to put it together.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a L O T of work! Good luck!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Funny seein how close all the trees are to those trucks.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Yea, I got tired of cutting them and started snatching them out of the ground with the Brute, 4-low never gets old, lol. I think I have changed my plans. Take the motor and trans out of the white '79, put it in the gray '78, repaint it white.
If my trans is a C-6 I have a t-case and front axle to make it a 4WD.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Best I can remember, the 78 and early production run 79's had the round headlights. I think the grill was a little different but other than that, I don't think there was much difference between the two years. I had the 79 1/2 ton 302/C4. It was hard to beat that old truck. Easy to work on,and reliable. You sure have a lot of work ahead of you but that will make you appreciate it that much more when you're finished.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

The only thing ford changed from '78 to '79 is the headlights.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I sure liked my 79. Dang now I miss it. lol


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

My dad has a ford blue '76 f100 we swaped a 289 in and I love it.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im more of a fan of the 77 and older Fords. 78 to 79 had the square headlights and bigger grille. I do like all Ford trucks thoughI have a 77 F250 4x4 high boy. One of the rarer 4x4's. Has the divorced transfer case. Lets them have a higher factory lift. Its got 2in lift blocks on the axles. My dream truck would be the 1959 Ford F250 4x4. First factory 4x4 from Ford.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok, I have a few ???
I have the white '79 2wd with a 360 motor, & C6 trans
I have a '85 4wd with a 302 motor, & C6 trans
And I have the one I want to drive that is a '78 2wd. I want to put the 360 in the '78 with the C6 4WD trans and the axels out of the '85.
I'm 90% sure it will work. All I should have to do to get the motor and trans to line up is swap the bell housing, right? 
Anything yall can think of that will make it NOT work?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I never knew Ford made a 360... I always thought the 351 was their motor of choice for as long as I can think. I thought the 360 was a mopar. But there is so many motors ran through the years I'm sure I lost track

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

All I know about them is what my dad said, him and my gradpaw put all of them there over 10 years ago.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

dont think the 85 front axle will fit its not leaf sprung but coil sprung. If memory serves me right


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Looked like a leaf when me and my cousin crawled under it today. 
I think I'm going to try and save us some work, if the body on the '85 looks ok I will just fix it up.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The 360 Ford has a big block bolt pattern. Its like a 460 big block. They made 351 Windsors and Cleavelands. The 351 Modifieds and 400 Modifieds were small blocks with big block bolt patterns for the bell housings. The 302 and 360 bolt patterns are different. The motor and trans assemblies should bolt right up though. That 85 front axle is probably not a straight axle. I think they are the semi independant suspension. Been awhile since I looked at one.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like a good project.....you will learn a lot and these old Fords are easy to work on. Heres one I did a few years ago in my shed. Color is GM Tiger Gold.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

First of, OMG I love that truck!!! Perfect!!
I'm just going to use the '85. 
I didn't get a chance to cut any today, but I did have about 5 min to go look after dark. I found a oak tree growing between the bumper and bed, (WTH?) and a lot that start growing behind the tires and come out from under it everywhere. I know I will have time tomorrow. Try to drag it out with my Brute and see if she will crank.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweet truck kawboy! Color is great! Those shortbeds are rare around here. I like the old falcons in Austrailia. The Mad Max one has to be the best one!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

That would be a 1973 XB GT Falcon Coupe........yeah cool car and less than 1000 ever produced in Aus.......so very collectable and big $ now. Plenty of non GT coupes though to build replicas. That F truck of mine in the pic's was actually used as a camera truck for filming in the Mad Max movies.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! Totally awesome. I also like the interceptor cars they used in the movie. The ones that were bright colors. Those are so cool. We were called by a director of a small movie to use our cars. We got our 57 Fairlane retractable hardtop, my 68 cougar and my 60 Ford panel truck ready for the movie. Dont know if they ever finished it though. That was yrs ago. I was hopin they would have gotten it dun. Is there anything on your truck from when they used it as a camera truck that you left alone on the truck?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah those bright ones are still XB Falcons but they are the 4 door version. That would be cool to see your cars in a movie! Nothing left on it......was in a pretty sad state when I picked it up for $500........just a roller with stuffed cab.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I got it 90% cut out and it needs a lot of work, but it is a F250. Good bed and front fenders and it will be good to go.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Austrailia seems to have lots of Fords there so Id be in heaven there. My parents went there for vacation and brought back some cool pics of the cars there. Kidrock, looks like you found a truck and some fire wood. haha.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah lots of Fords down here.......kidrock take your time and do it right the first time.....you will reap the rewards in the end.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Before; 








After 2 hours;


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I still like it Ford Austrailia still makes the Ranchero/Ute. I got a pic of one and they look so cool. Looks like they make a performance one?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing there is so much stuff grown around your trucks. You got double the work just to get yer trucks out of there.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> I still like it Ford Austrailia still makes the Ranchero/Ute. I got a pic of one and they look so cool. Looks like they make a performance one?


Yep they sure do


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

:bigeyes: Um yea Im gonna need you to send me one. How much does one of those go for? Whats the spec son somethin like that?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Pursuit and Super Pursuit
FPV offered 2 V8 powered utes in the FG range, both using the 5.4L V8. The two models were discontinued when the company introduced their new 5.0L V8 in October 2010. The Pursuit ute is effectively replaced by the new GS ute.
*[edit] F6 Ute*

The F6 Ute is the only 6-cylinder vehicle in the FPV Ute range; it starts off the FPV range at $57,990 (AUD). It is powered by a 4.0L turbo-charged DOHC 24 valve in-line six cylinder engine, which produces a maximum power of 310 kW (421 PS; 416 bhp) at 5,500 rpm and maximum torque of 565 N·m (417 lb·ft) across the range from 1,950 to 5,200 rpm. The fuel consumption has dropped to 12.1 L/100 km (23.3 mpg-imp; 19.4 mpg-US) for the automatic. The engine is mated to a new 6-speed manual transmission, however, a ZF 6-speed automatic is a no cost option. It is equipped with Dynamic Stability Control (DSC), 6 airbags, Electronic Brakeforce Distribution (EBD), 4-channel Anti-lock Braking System (ABS), Beltminder technology, a six stack CD player ( MP3 compatible ), FPV starter button, alloy pedal covers, and 19-inch (480 mm) alloy wheels.
*[edit] GS Ute*

 
FPV FG GS Ute


The GS ute is now the only V8 powered ute in FPV's line-up. It is powered by the same 315 kW (428 PS; 422 bhp) supercharged 5.0L V8 found in the GS sedan. Fuel economy for the GS ute is 14.0L/100km for the manual and 14.2L/100km for the automatic, both figures are small improvements over the 5.4L V8. The GS ute can be optioned with either a 6-speed manual or a Zf 6-speed automatic. The GS ute will start at $52,000.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> Yep they sure do


dang i cant believe ford didnt bring that over here to compete with the chevy ssr


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

^agreed! Ford of Europe and Austrailia are holding out on us! Do they use the Ute in fleets? Alot of businesses use them or they just really popular with people as daily drivers? That new 5.0 is freakin awesome! Glad they brought it back. Looks like the camaro will be put out to pasture again like it was before hehe.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes they use them in fleets, you can also get them in flat top(tray back) theres even one that is lifted for extra clearance.....still 2x4 but with factory rear diff lock.....popular for work sites. And that turbo straight six is a weapon and will accellerate faster than most v8's.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats sweet. I love watching the v8 supercar racing from your neck of the woods.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Check out my Ranchero.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=115138295184878&set=a.103792979652743.8269.100000661242730#

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=115138295184878&set=a.103792979652743.8269.100000661242730# 






Now, I hate to change the subject on yall.
But my cousin has a truck that is about the same year but it is a dually. If I took the bed and took the dually fenders off would it look the same?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow nice ranchero kid! Love the old school rancheros. Is that one all stock? I like the torino style rancheros. Yea I believe the dually bed without the dually fenders is the same bed as a reg bed. Just will have holes you will have to fill in. I dont know much about the dually's. If you plan on fixing that 86 or whatever, you can use parts from i think 80 all the way to 97. Everything bolts right up body part wise. Body lines are the same.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Went and got my bumper today.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.








What do yall think?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like it will push gm's out of the way for sure. Is that one of the trucks you will be using?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

No. My cousin is selling it to a junkyard.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Me and my cousin cleaned out the bed and took out the toolbox. Talk about rust, she almost fell through a hole in the bed. I can shake one side of the bed, it will almost fall off.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Same happens to my 77 haha. Still goin strong though.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Got good news and bad news.
Bad news is I have no compression, good news is I have a new motor in my dads '87 f150, It has less than 2000 miles on it. :rockn:


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I also have a Holly carb, Edelbrock intake, and maybe some headers.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome. Sounds like you will get one good truck out of all this.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok, so the headers are for a 351. Anyone know anywhere to get some cheap headers? Best price I found is $147 for Flowtech headers. They don't have to be a name brand.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats pretty cheap for headers. Probably yer best bet right there. Get some good locking header bolts for those headers. Header bolts like to loosen alot if yer not careful. You can get headers sent off and coated too. Jet Hot coating is good. I sent my 289 headers there and got them good. Same stuff they use on the space shuttle. I think they are in Arkansas


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I can get stainless headers for $187. I may do that.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well there ya go. Stainless would be perfect.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I need at LEAST a front fender before I drop the motor in next weekend. Anyone know where I can find one cheap? Used off an '80 to '87. I'm also looking for a bed.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I belive 80 to 97 will fit. That will broaden your search range. All body parts will fit those yrs i believe. Someone that actually owns those yrs of trucks will hopefully chime in or just do a google search on it. Im partin out a mid 80's F250 but its in bad shape minus one door but its spoken for. Its being a pain in my butt cause the lug nuts on this particular truck are HUGE! I didnt know they used the same lugs as the Ford tractors use. I cant get the rear nuts off cause they are so rusted. Im turning this truck into a truck bed trailer pretty much so im junkin the rest. Its really beat up but its still got some life in her.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

No, 80 to 87. I'm really looking for someone close. I will even pull the parts.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Got a little work done last weekend, not as much as I wanted. It rained all day Sunday so I didnt get the motor out, _but_ it's just sitting in the truck. If it doesn't rain tomorrow I will pull it.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Git r done! You find yer body parts?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a front right fender on the same truck with the good motor. I found a left fender at a junk yard for $50. Another junk yard said I have to come look for parts myself, $110 for a bed, and $38 for a fender if they have it.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok. Yesterday I got two doors and two front fenders. Going to a few junkyards now to look for a bed.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Got a new front driveshaft. Costs over $300 from LMC, I got it for $15. I also found a bed. Almost perfect, wants $265. Think it's worth it?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice score on the driveshaft Kid! That bed would be worth it down here but we dont have as many as you guy's over there.........


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

That is the best one I found and that's $265 with the tailgate. I did find one with a little rust for $150, but I think I have an idea to cover the rust with the rear bumper.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

That bed is nice! They are usually rusted out bad here. I'd grab it up!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I will probably get the $150 one. Its closer, I dont have to bondo all the holes when I pull the trim, and it only has the one front tank same as mine


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Been a long time since I posted. Got my truck almost done. All I need is tires. Will post pics tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool cant wait to see them I like the look of the older fords


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I rebuilt the 1982 4x4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

A buddy of mine had an old ford, back in the day. We had a blast in that old truck. His had the 360 in it. I've been following your posts, I'm glad to hear you're almost done. Can't wait for the pics. 4x4's are cool.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Night shot of the lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

More pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

New (used) tires. Any comments? What does everyone think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

